# southwest Virginia



## Ernest (Jul 13, 2005)

Does anyone know of a support group in southwest Virginia? If not I might be willing to start one. I work at a substance abuse treatment facility in Galax. They might let us use one of their meeting rooms. There are over 5000 people registered here. Surely some of you live in southwest Va. Please let me know.


----------



## punkin (Jun 28, 2005)

i live in central VA, all the suport groups seem to be located in northern va


----------



## op123 (Aug 23, 2007)

i'm in blacksburg and havent been able to find one locally...this sucks


----------



## snnadi87 (Aug 7, 2010)

im in the hampton roads area, and I cant seem to find a support group out here either!


----------



## Keisha81 (Feb 17, 2011)

I live in central Va...looks like this post is dead :-/


----------

